# squatting a forclosed house



## Darby Howard (Jul 24, 2018)

does anyone know the squatting laws for montana? could i get away with squatting a house that was put on forclosure?


----------



## creature (Jul 24, 2018)

fuck, man.. see if you can find the previous owner..
see what interest they still hold, and might be willing to convey to you in a quit-claim deed, as opposed to the interest of the 'forclosurer'.

chain of title is *always* a critical element...


----------



## Darby Howard (Jul 24, 2018)

Its owned by a Bank and has a padlock on it


----------



## creature (Jul 24, 2018)

who owned it *before* forclosure?
go to the county seat & find out, or figure out how to, online..


----------



## Darby Howard (Jul 24, 2018)

apparently the person who bought it in march couldn't afford it so they kicked them out. So now it was a non judicial case and 3 weeks ago chase bank bought it . i have no idea how to get in touch with them but I'm gonna try and get in tonight


----------



## Minky (Jul 24, 2018)

Keep us posted


----------



## Johny (Jul 28, 2018)

Come to Butte I'll show you around


----------



## Darby Howard (Jul 28, 2018)

Johny said:


> Come to Butte I'll show you around


If I can find a Ride I'm down


----------



## Johny (Jul 28, 2018)

If you can make it to Boulder it's kinda a easy hit h across the pass to Butte


----------



## Darby Howard (Aug 10, 2018)

Minky said:


> Keep us posted


Finally found a squat


----------



## Pdxportlanddude (Dec 4, 2021)

HOMEWORK IS IMPORTANT!!!
1. Find a non-judiiciall foreclosure

2. Move on it before bank starts working on it

3. Google is your friend 

4.Create lease

5.. Call utility company make sure service is accessible.

6. Turn on utilities 

6. Change locks

7. Present lease agreement to bank official, police, property manager immediately if confronted.


----------



## Pdxportlanddude (Dec 8, 2021)

Correction....... 1. Judicial forclosure (redemp) 6; months


----------

